# Trip to Trinidad



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello everyone, some might have seen some pictures already, scaterred in the scorpion, myriapod and true spiders section... I will post some more general pictures here...

First, one of the best moment of our trip was having a chance to meet Arachnoboard colleague (and now friend!) Hayley (aka Icey).

Icey and her husband Andy came with us one day to collect some bugs and it was most enjoyable!

The next day, we were invited at their place for supper, the best meal we had in the whole trip, great Trini Food! Trini people are renown for their hospitality and Hayley is certainly no exception. We felt like home and had a great time! As a proof, I rarely go to bed that late! LOL

Here is a picture of Hayley and Amanda the day we went collecting...

And a picture of the Trini flag...


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, now some animals!

Some birds... got lucky with the hummingbird, too bad he is on a plastic thingy...

Bat and an agouti, pretty much the only mammals we have seen!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

Some more

I love amphibians...

A mandatory cane toad shot and a few other hoppers!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

More amphibians... and another bird


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

A few reptiles...

The caiman was at the water treatment center close to Port of Spain...

The snake is the only one I have seen in two combines trips! I am glad that is what I was going to see!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

ok, I know... random bugs... sorry about all the vertebrates! LOL


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

More bugs, dont we love em!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

More!

The picture with the building is hard to see, but it is the biggest gathering of opilionids I ever saw! Was quite impressive!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

A few sceneries, the place is gorgeous!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

Forgot a few vertebrates, sorry... one of the biggest of the place actually... leather back turtles

And some monkeys!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2006)

We took over 1400 pictures, obviously I am not going to put them all!

I am leaving you with nightmare material, me in all my dorkness! 

Martin


----------



## T.Raab (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Martin,

fantastic shots - you make me very jealous.


----------



## surena (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW. Great stuff. Any tarantula pictures ?   I see the small T in that delie cup, any close up picture ?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 24, 2006)

Really nice Martin. 

I know you guys just loved it there and I am looking forward to seeing more in the future.

This is why this forum is so great, it really gives us the opportunity to share all the little things that go along with field work - and it doesn't matter the kind of flora or fauna that we put in here. 

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 24, 2006)

Martin, I had never seen a pink Dragonfly before. That is really amazing


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice pix of beautiful animals! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments!



			
				surena said:
			
		

> Any tarantula pictures ?


Oh yes, a ton of them, but until I have sorted out which one will be used in articles, I am not putting on the net... they will come eventually...

Timo, do not be jaleous, you take better pictures then I do  ... oh wait, you meant jaleous of the trip I think  I am sure you will go to Africa eventually and have some incredible pictures for us!

Martin


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 28, 2006)

Great stuff.  

It's really neat that you got to see a leatherback turtle laying it's eggs.

I love the shot of the crab.


----------



## Dumaw (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome place, very beautiful
post some pics of the Ts!:}


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Martin!

Great photos, my friend!
Good to see You on the pc as well ;0

And would be more than pleasure to see tarantulas in the wild pics too!


----------



## rollinkansas (Feb 27, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but did you see a lot of these guys there, or any other Gonatodes for that matter?  :


----------



## tarcan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello Mikhail, I keep the pictures of the Ts in the wild for the publications of my articles. This year, my series of articles on Trinidad will continue in the Sklipkan magasine and I am also working on another overall article with another colleague for another magasine, noy sure when that will be ready.

Rollinkansas, they are fairly abondant I would say, but so hard to catch on picture as they are lightning fast. I have seen several specimens the two times I was there.

Here is another one, this is a picture from my first trip.

Take care

Martin


----------



## rollinkansas (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, Im very jealous...I have a soft spot for Gonatodes, and am fortunate enough to keep some, so Im always looking for more information on them.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Martin!



tarcan said:


> Hello Mikhail, I keep the pictures of the Ts in the wild for the publications of my articles. This year, my series of articles on Trinidad will continue in the Sklipkan magasine and I am also working on another overall article with another colleague for another magasine, noy sure when that will be ready.


I see, can't wait to see it than! As well as previous too 
Thanks again!


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet pics did you go there to visted?


----------

